# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  powerlifting and cardio

## jypoll

What is the suggested type and amount of cardio for powerlifters? i dont care if i have a six pack or if im a fatty, i just want to lift the biggest weight. currently my only exercise is lifting weights, im working with the current theory that every calorie i spend on anything but lifting is one less calorie used to build muscle, but my buddy suggests that by doing cardio i will have more oxygen and ill be lifting heavier weights. Should i be doing cardio??

----------


## BgMc31

Throw in some 20 rep squats every now and then. Louie Simmons incorporates some prowler and/or sled drags into his lifters schedules. Most powerlifters that I know (if they do any cardio at all), its consists of 15-20, 2-3 times a week on the eliptical or bike. That is of course if you're trying to make weight for a comp then its totally different.

----------


## Tony Stacks

After I do my squat routine, I usually finish with a couple low weight high rep sets. It seems to help with me personally and I love the burn. I too feel the same way you do about cardio. I talk with my girls dad a lot about this subject as he has been training for roughly 20 years. He is a firm believer in cardio and claims you will see more results with it rather than without. So lately I have been doing light cardio 10-15 on the bike.

----------


## Nooomoto

I think cardio will help you rather than hurt you in the long run. Lifting heavy weight is awesome, but being out of breath after doing so isn't. I'm not saying do HIIT but anything is good. As Bgmc mentioned, sled drags are awesome for high intensity cardio. It doesn't take long to do and it will give you some serious air. Just got to be careful to not over do it with the sled, it takes a lot out of you.

----------


## quarry206

you have to be careful with it. over training is an issue. . but i'm in the military and run alot. .

you can do cardio, just make sure you don't over do it, and also plan your meals or even take some aminos so that you aren't doing empty stomach cardio or post work out cardio. . if you are trying to lose weight by doing cardio stick to non impact cardio.. but look more at your diet.

i feel the better your body works in all areas the stronger you can be. but you can't add tons of cardio without taking a look at your work out as a whole and diet.

----------

